# ازاى احب ربنا



## حبك كفاية (12 سبتمبر 2009)

:t9:عاوزة اسال ازاى احب ربنا بجد من قلبى وازاى اصلى حبا ليه مش خوف منه 
انا بحس اننا بصلى عشان اروح مكان حلو لما اموت


----------



## يسرى فوزى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

حبك كفاية قال:


> :t9:عاوزة اسال ازاى احب ربنا بجد من قلبى وازاى اصلى حبا ليه مش خوف منه
> انا بحس اننا بصلى عشان اروح مكان حلو لما اموت



السؤال ده مش ممكن حد عادى يسأله .... ده أكيد ربنا بيحبك قوى علشان مجرد يخطر ببالك السؤال الجميل ده...
تأكد من محبة ربنا قوى قوى  لك ..... هوه اللى جعلك تسأل " انا عايز أحب ربنا بجد من قلبى و أذاى أصلى حبا ليه مش خوف منه"   ربنا عايزك تخلص فى حبه ... علشان كده جريت منك الكلمات الرقيقة و الحنينة قوى دى على ذاكرتك و عقلك و من قبلها قلبك... 
أقولك ......روح لدكتور بيفتح فى أى وقت و فى كل لحظة ... دكتور يسعده قوى علاجك .... و بيسمعك من 5 دقايق لعشرين ساعة .. للعمر كله ...مش مهم عنده أى حاجة غير إنك تحكى و تقول.....دكتور لا حا يحاسبك على التشخيص و لا الدواء .... دكتور بيحبك طب ليه ما تسألش .... و تروح له فين مش مهم ... خليك عندك و هوه يجيلك..... دكتور بجد .... فاهمك ... قله بقى لوحدك و أوعى تجيب واسطة و لا حاجة .... أفتح معاه الكلام .... و قول كل اللى يخطر على بالك... و بعدين حتلاقى ... علاج لكل اللى أنت بتشتكى منه.... و حتلاقى الإجابات كلها لوحدها جيالك ... و مش بس كده ... و أنت مقتنع بيها جدا.... و فاهمها.... و متسألش غيره ... لأنه أنت عارف إنه هوه و بس اللى حيقولك على إذاى تحبه قوى من غير ما تخاف منه... و ساعتها حتعرف إن بعد الموت ما فيش خوف أبدا منه طالما أنت حبيبه و إنك فى قلبك خلاصه
يا ترى عرفت مين هوه الدكتور .... عموما عنوانه هو ...........................


----------



## geegoo (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يسرى فوزى قال:


> السؤال ده مش ممكن حد عادى يسأله .... ده أكيد ربنا بيحبك قوى علشان مجرد يخطر ببالك السؤال الجميل ده...
> تأكد من محبة ربنا قوى قوى  لك ..... هوه اللى جعلك تسأل " انا عايز أحب ربنا بجد من قلبى و أذاى أصلى حبا ليه مش خوف منه"   ربنا عايزك تخلص فى حبه ... علشان كده جريت منك الكلمات الرقيقة و الحنينة قوى دى على ذاكرتك و عقلك و من قبلها قلبك...
> أقولك ......روح لدكتور بيفتح فى أى وقت و فى كل لحظة ... دكتور يسعده قوى علاجك .... و بيسمعك من 5 دقايق لعشرين ساعة .. للعمر كله ...مش مهم عنده أى حاجة غير إنك تحكى و تقول.....دكتور لا حا يحاسبك على التشخيص و لا الدواء .... دكتور بيحبك طب ليه ما تسألش .... و تروح له فين مش مهم ... خليك عندك و هوه يجيلك..... دكتور بجد .... فاهمك ... قله بقى لوحدك و أوعى تجيب واسطة و لا حاجة .... أفتح معاه الكلام .... و قول كل اللى يخطر على بالك... و بعدين حتلاقى ... علاج لكل اللى أنت بتشتكى منه.... و حتلاقى الإجابات كلها لوحدها جيالك ... و مش بس كده ... و أنت مقتنع بيها جدا.... و فاهمها.... و متسألش غيره ... لأنه أنت عارف إنه هوه و بس اللى حيقولك على إذاى تحبه قوى من غير ما تخاف منه... و ساعتها حتعرف إن بعد الموت ما فيش خوف أبدا منه طالما أنت حبيبه و إنك فى قلبك خلاصه
> يا ترى عرفت مين هوه الدكتور .... عموما عنوانه هو ...........................


أشكر الأخ الحبيب صاحب الموضوع علي السؤال ...
و أشكرك أخي الحبيب علي الاجابة الرائعة ...
صلواتكم ...
​


----------



## حبك كفاية (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد يا استاذ يسرى انا لما قرات الاجابة بتاعتك انا ارتاحت كتير واتاثرت اوى بالكلام الحلو اوى ده 
وكمان عرفت مين هو الدكتور واكيد اكيد هروحله 
ياريت تبقى ترد دايما على اسئلتى
شكرا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*ازاى تحب ربنا؟
انظر لصلبوته
انظر لمسامير بيديه الطهرتين
والحربه بجنبه الحبيب
شوف اتعذب قد ايه عشانك 
واتالم وانهان وانضرب واتف عليه ولعبوا بلبسه شوف كميه العذاب
الرب القوى العظيم المهوب ينزل الارض ويتجسد عشانك
اتأمل بهذا كله وانت تعرف هتحبه ازاى وليه
وكل الاسئله الا بتدور ببالك​*


----------



## يسرى فوزى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أعتذر أننى لم أقرأ ملفك الشخصى و خاطبتك بضمائر المذكر و لكنى قرأت الآن ملفك و لكنى كنت أقصد و أعنى كل كلمة كتبتها فى رسالتى إليك ... كما أشكر أيضا العضوة كيريا على ردها الرائع و الممتاز


----------



## justimagine (31 مايو 2011)

كلام حضرتك جميل جدا ومعزى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## soso a (31 مايو 2011)

احب ربنا بانى اعمل وصايا الهى واجعل اسمه ممجد على طول فى حياتى 
اعمل وصايا اللى مبعتالى فى رساله والرساله دى هى اللى الانجيل 
ولازم يكون فى حياتى اب اعتراف يرشدنى للطريق مينفعش امشى بدماغى لازم يحط النور فى الطريق اللى همشى فيه علشان اكون ماشى صح 
=========================​


----------



## مرمرين (31 مايو 2011)

سؤالك جميل


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2011)

كل شيء بالبداية بيبقى صعب
انما مع الممارسة وخصوصاً محبة الرب
ستكون بعد مدة اطيب واجمل شييء نتذوقه او نفعله
يبدا على اللسان
ينتقل الى العقل
ثم ينزل الى القلب 
هنا يكون المقر النهائي


----------

